# Lost oars below seidels suck hole on the arkansas



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Well that's just dumb. I doubt that you will ever see them again.

Lesson #1: Write your name and number on all your gear that you MIGHT loose and want back.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

It was time to get some new Cataracts anyway!


----------



## danielleredcliff (Jun 22, 2009)

brendodendo said:


> Well that's just dumb. I doubt that you will ever see them again.
> 
> Lesson #1: Write your name and number on all your gear that you MIGHT loose and want back.


i didnt ask for a lesson, and i dont appreciate the comment.


----------



## kingfisher (Aug 26, 2009)

*lost sister (oar)*

...i might have one of your oars what length were they?


----------

